# Norddeutschlands Rennradszene um eine Attraktion größer



## Lupi (23. Juli 2004)

Dem Rennrad Virus kann sich keiner entziehen , aber seht selbst.


----------



## Günni-Poo (23. Juli 2004)

Und das bei Meik´s stark ausgeprägter Bowdenzugallergie!!! Ja Ja, der Bursche ist schon hart im Nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Juli 2004)

WATT seh ich denn da? Harry auf nem RR? Das Bild wird gesichert und gegebenenfalls gegen Harry verwendet... Übrigens, Haltungsnote ne eins, aber wenigstens die Beine hättest Du Dir rasieren, ähm epilieren können...

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Martinbaby (23. Juli 2004)

Is das etwa auch wieder ein SS


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Juli 2004)

Martinbaby schrieb:
			
		

> Is das etwa auch wieder ein SS


 Auf dem Weg dahin! Immerhin fehlt schon mal jeglicher Schaltungs-Schnickschnack, lediglich die 7-fach Kassette erinnert noch an glorreiche Zeiten, aber richtig perfekt wird es laut Meik´s Aussage erst ohne Freilauf... Naja, wenn´s scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee macht...

  Gruss,

  Janus


----------



## madbull (23. Juli 2004)

Ich bin unschuldig - das ist kein Rennrad, sondern ein SINGLESPEEDER (46-17)!!!     

Noch - denn sobald als möglich soll es ein Fixie werden...   

Und außerdem war ich ja auch nie gegen RENNRÄDER als solches, sondern gegen das RENNRADFAHREN über endlosen, langweiligen Asphalt!

Das Teil rockt gewaltig, sag ich euch, für eine Feld-, Wald- und Wiesenstrecke wie unsere Donnerstagsrunde super geeignet. Der Puls ging schon fast gar nicht mehr hoch - das rollt wie von alleine über Schotterwege...  Und nächstes Mal mache ich auch die Treppen mit mehr als zwei Stufen, wenn ich einen Ersatzschlauch mithabe...  
Ich kann Det seit gestern voll verstehen - und würde mir sofort einen Crosser kaufen, wenn ich das Geld hätte. Aber bis dahin (in ein paar Jahren...) nehme ich halt mit dieser weißen Schönheit (der Rahmen muss übrigens mindestens 20 Jahre alt sein!) vorlieb. Andere Reifen wird es noch kriegen - im Moment tendiere ich zu 35er Schwalbe Marathon XR (mit Double Defense)...

@Janus: Ich habe es gerade mal auf meiner sehr groben Waage gewogen: Ziemlich genau 10kg.



			
				Günni schrieb:
			
		

> Und das bei Meik´s stark ausgeprägter Bowdenzugallergie!!!


Habe ich nicht auch gestern sofort von einer HS55 geschwärmt?!  

FAZIT: Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen auszuprobieren, wie es ist schmalbereift mit 6 Bar und 40 Sachen über Feld-, Wald- und Schotterwege zu fliegen...


----------



## madbull (23. Juli 2004)

Übrigens weiß Harry scheinbar noch nicht so wirklich, wie man einen solchen Lenker halten soll...     






Und hier ein Bild, auf dem man den Antrieb besser sehen kann. Und Janus: Natürlich ist das ein Singlespeeder, daran ändern die unnützen, unbrauchbaren Ritzel (übrigens ist es noch ein 6-fach Schraubkranz) neben dem eingestellten, benutzten gar nichts...


----------



## *blacksheep* (23. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> @Janus: Ich habe es gerade mal auf meiner sehr groben Waage gewogen: Ziemlich genau 10kg.


 Boah! WATT n Panzer!! Aber für ne Stahlschlampe ein echt akzeptables Gewicht, würde ich sagen...  Jetzt musst Du nur noch ein paar schöne Asphaltstrecken erkunden und dann steht einer schnellen RR-Tour nichts mehr im Wege! Also Lupi & Buff Daddy: Kauf Euch baldmöglichst einen schnellen Renner... WATT n Scheiss, diese Dissoziative Identitätsstörung Buff Daddys bringt mich ganz durcheinander...

 Gruss,

 Janus


----------



## Lupi (24. Juli 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Also Lupi & Buff Daddy: Kauf Euch baldmöglichst einen schnellen Renner... WATT n Scheiss, diese Dissoziative Identitätsstörung Buff Daddys bringt mich ganz durcheinander...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Jetzt wird es psychologisch meine Herren



			
				RennradfahrerMeik schrieb:
			
		

> FAZIT: Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen auszuprobieren, wie es ist schmalbereift mit 6 Bar und 40 Sachen über Feld-, Wald- und Schotterwege zu fliegen...




mein reden , mein reden


----------



## Buff Daddy (24. Juli 2004)

Die Haltung ist perfekt, und den wahren Radsportfan erkennt man am gelben Band der Lance Armstrong Foundation.

Und Alex , Rennrad ist unterwegs.


----------



## Rabbit (24. Juli 2004)

Lupi schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Rennrad Virus kann sich keiner entziehen , aber seht selbst.
> Und wie leicht zu erkennen ist bilden wir das neue Team "White Horse" um im nächsten Jahr sämtliche Pokale abzuräumen.
> Die HEW-Cyclassics und die TDF stehen selbstredend mit auf dem Programm


Da kann ich gegenhalten! Auch Lupi selbst konnte sich dem Virus nicht entziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (24. Juli 2004)

was nehmt ihr blos alle fürn zeuch ........   

!!!!!lasst die hände von den drogen, kinners!!!!!!


----------



## Günni-Poo (24. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin,
Lupi und Madbull schaut mal in den aktuellen Bicycles Flyer für Juni/ Juli ´04. Da findet ihr auf Seite 13 diverse Angebote für Rennradrahmen und Rennradreifen. Müßt halt mal schauen, könnte sich lohnen


----------



## Waxweazle (24. Juli 2004)

Sehr hübsche Bildchen...ehrlich !! nur live siehts noch schöner aus


----------



## Lupi (24. Juli 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich gegenhalten! Auch Lupi selbst konnte sich dem Virus nicht entziehen




Alle Achtung,

also schmale Reifen stehen mir wirklich gut   

ach wird das schön


----------



## two2one (25. Juli 2004)

@ meik Dann wahrst du woll auh auf der 63xc seite...  

[email protected]


----------



## madbull (25. Juli 2004)

Hier mal ein Bild vom Einsatzzweck meines "Rennrades"...   






@[email protected]: 63xc Seite???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## two2one (25. Juli 2004)

www.63xc.com  Offroad fixies, der neuer herausforderung   
[email protected]


----------



## Rabbit (25. Juli 2004)

two2one schrieb:
			
		

> www.63xc.com  Offroad fixies, der neuer herausforderung
> [email protected]


Ja, das wird wohl Meiks neueste Herrausforderung


----------



## Edith L. (26. Juli 2004)

Sehr geile Idee!

Hoffentlich macht das Ding nicht bei der nächsten Treppe die Grätsche!  

35 Reifen? Hauptsache die bekommst Du unter den Bremsen noch durch! Bannig wenig Platz dafür!

So,
da ich auch noch so nen alten Rennnradhirsch habe, war ich am WE auch mal aktiv und habe die wesentlichen Abschraubaktionen schon eingeleitet. Nie mehr Schaltzüge wechseln!   Weniger ist dann doch mehr!  
Mal sehen, vielleicht ist das Ding heute Abend schon fertig!   

Ich schmeiss mich weg!


----------



## Rabbit (26. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Bild vom Einsatzzweck meines "Rennrades"...


Gut retuschiert, Meik, denn eigentlich hat er ja den chickenway genommen


----------



## Anfall (26. Juli 2004)

Noch ein klein wenig das Vorderrad retuschieren und du bist gut genug, um dem Stern selbst gefälschte Tagebücher von Hitler anzudrehen


----------



## Günni-Poo (26. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich nicht auch gestern sofort von einer HS55 geschwärmt?!
> 
> FAZIT: Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen auszuprobieren, wie es ist schmalbereift mit 6 Bar und 40 Sachen über Feld-, Wald- und Schotterwege zu fliegen...



Hallo Meik,
den Versuch hatte ich schon. Habe den Weg von Ovendorf nach Kreuzkamp auch regelmäßig mit dem Asphaltschneider durchpflügt. Liegt nur ca. 6 Jahre zurück. Wegen der Magura mußt du mal schauen, habe bei mir nur Unterlagen für die HS 66 gefunden.


----------



## Alan (26. Juli 2004)

madbull schrieb:
			
		

> FAZIT: Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen auszuprobieren, wie es ist schmalbereift mit 6 Bar und 40 Sachen über Feld-, Wald- und Schotterwege zu fliegen...



Ja, ja, und mich nie für voll nehmen wollen. Predige die schnelle Jagd auf schmalen Reifen seit Jahren... Wenn auch zugegebenermaßen mit 3,5 bar und 18 Gängen... Aber für das Erkennen der großen Wahrheit ist es nie zu spät. Man darf die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, Meik ist der beste Beweis. Sie werden erleuchtet 

Det


----------



## Lupi (26. Juli 2004)

Anfall schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein klein wenig das Vorderrad retuschieren und du bist gut genug, um dem Stern selbst gefälschte Tagebücher von Hitler anzudrehen




Ist nur die Frage wer ???

Ich war zwar dabei , kann mich aber nicht genau erinnern welchen Weg Meik gewählt hat.

Nur Janus tut mir leid , der hats gesehen und wenn einer der beiden Kontakte zum Geheimdienst hat würde mich nichts mehr wundern.

Deshalb Janus , kontrollier nochmal die Schnellspanner am Sonntag.


----------



## madbull (26. Juli 2004)

Dabei ist die Erklärung doch gaaaanz einfach: Wie man auf dem zweiten Bild deutlich erkennen kann, bin ich mit einer derartig hohen Geschwindigkeit (schätzungsweise 0.993c - kein Wunder bei der steilen Treppe (die im Hintergrund), die ich gerade runtergedonnert war) unterwegs, dass hinter mir eine pseudo-relativistische periodische Krümmung des Raum-Zeit-Kontinuums zurückblieb. Auch auf dem Foto zu sehen an der wellenförmigen Verzerrung meines Raum-Zeit-Fahrwassers und dem kurzfristig in die Zukunft versetzten Geländerpfeiler.
Durch die Erddrehung kommt es bei derart hohen Geschwindigkeiten natürlich bei abrupten Richtungsänderungen (hier die zwei Treppenstufen in Richtung des Gravitationsfeldes) zu räumlichen Anomalien, die sich in einem quasi-zeitgleichen jedoch räumlich verschobenen Doppler-Effekt äußern. Gewisse Interferenzen können im Bereich entgegengesetzt zur Erdrotation drehender Massen zu Mini-Wurmlöchern zwischen diesen beiden Realitäten führen - so erklärt sich auch die Treppe im Vorderrad. 
Soll heißen: Beide Bilder zeigen die Realität. Und Harry musste es natürlich gleich verraten, die alte Petze...


----------



## Alan (26. Juli 2004)

Frei nach Pratchet: Es kam also zu einer Überschneidung diverser Paralleluniversen... 
Auch schön. 

Det


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (28. Juli 2004)

So, für alle, die sich vielleicht (noch) kein Rennrad leisten können hier eine Alternative für die Übergangszeit:

Radsport-Manager 

Hier das Feld beim Einlauf am "Arc de Triumph" in Paris 







BTW: Man kann unter dem Link auch 'ne 150MB große Demo herunterladen


----------

